# Warning of rabbit virus outbreak



## Leaf (Nov 28, 2007)

Last Updated: Tuesday, 27 November 2007, 12:48 GMT








*Rabbit owners in the Bristol area are being warned of a possible outbreak of myxomatosis after four cases were treated by one veterinary practice.* 

Vets have urged owners to check their pets are vaccinated against the virus...



http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/england/bristol/somerset/7115026.stm


----------



## Flashy (Nov 28, 2007)

It sucks, but myxi is around all the time.

Vaccination seems barely worth it this year when the virus seems to have mutated so the jab doesn't help. I think I read somewhere that it helps in only 20% on the cases.

I really despise the fact that this is a manmade virus and introduced deliberately.


----------

